# Martell dons the 80's shorts for rookie photo shoot



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

http://www.nba.com/features/rookie_shoot_050811.html

:laugh:



> In one corner of the gym you had Detroit's Jason Maxiell giving a little good natured ribbing to Martell Webster, Portland's 18-year old rookie. It seems Webster either got the wrong size shorts or he doesn't fancy the super long bottoms in fashion today. While Webster's trunks were far from the length sported by players from the 1980's and earlier, they were certainly the only pair to end above the knee -- even higher when he hiked them up to play around for Maxiell and an NBA Entertainment photographer.


-Pop


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Also...



> We were privy to a sneak peek at one team's new jerseys during the shoot, but like any good secret, we can't tell. The team's rookie -- or was it rookies? -- donned a shirt over the jersey when not in front of one of the backdrops, limiting the exposure of the new uniform until an official unveiling is held. All we can tell you is the new gear was pretty sharp.


Could this be us?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I doubt it. I saw a small image of Martell from the photoshoot and he was wearing the red.

Indiana is getting all new uniforms this season, and Cleveland, Denver, Boston, Orlando and a few others are sporting new alternates

BTW did you catch this from the article?



> So, how would a day of photos and games wrap up? Like most NBA shoot arounds and practices: With Green, Webster, Danny Granger and Gomes repeatedly hoisting shots from mid-court, including one underhanded lob that bore a striking similarity to a bowling ball toss.
> 
> *Webster stole the show, however, as he was absolutely money from just inside the half court line. In a seemingly effortless performance, Webster knocked down more shots than he missed, hoisting the shots as though they were a typical jumper.*


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

BTW Looking at the pictures from the photo gallery now....

Minnesota, Atlanta, Charlotte, Boston, NY, New Orleans, Utah, Toronto, New Jersey

All represented in the photo Gallery, no changes.

Indiana I know is getting new unis for sure and I have heard rumor that Milwaukee is as well, but i think it is a false rumor.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> Webster stole the show, however, as he was absolutely money from just inside the half court line. In a seemingly effortless performance, Webster knocked down more shots than he missed, hoisting the shots as though they were a typical jumper.


man, that's what you like to read. at the very least we've got a bigger Wesley Person/Steve Kerr type that you simply can never leave open. the question is where he fits on the Kerr - Person - Glen Robinson - Joe Johnson - Ray Allen continuum.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

... or Tracy Murray. That's who I see his tools being most similar to at this point. I just hope Martell can realize _a lot_ more of his potential.

Dan


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

dkap said:


> ... or Tracy Murray. That's who I see his tools being most similar to at this point. I just hope Martell can realize _a lot_ more of his potential.
> 
> Dan


From the clips I have seen of Martell, he is much much more mobile than Tracy, and a better all orund player, good rebounder.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

dkap said:


> ... or Tracy Murray. That's who I see his tools being most similar to at this point. I just hope Martell can realize _a lot_ more of his potential.
> 
> Dan


I think he is more in the mold of Michael Finley. Maybe just a little less atheletic.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

On to the new uniform aspect, here is an interesting note....

The Pacers are for sure getting new uniforms this year doing away with the pinstripes. Yet when they announced Their new FA aquisition, here are the promo pictures that were taken...










This picture was taken Yesterady


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> Webster stole the show, however, as he was absolutely money from just inside the half court line. In a seemingly effortless performance, Webster knocked down more shots than he missed, hoisting the shots as though they were a typical jumper.



Yes! the new "downtown Freddy Brown!" Man that guy could shoot the long ball.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

All those other guys mentioned could put the ball on the floor at an early age, which Martell currently lacks. They were also much more fluid players (with the obvious exception of Kerr) from what I've seen. Martell's range, handle, mobility, size, and mechanics all remind me eerily of Tracy.

Dan


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Schilly, I believe that most uniform changes haven't been made official yet; or at least open to the public, so we probably won't see any new unis for a couple more weeks. There still might be hope that we get new ones.

Oh, and Martell's going to be way better than Tracy Murray.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> Oh, and Martell's going to be way better than Tracy Murray.


How do you know that? Murray was a star at UCLA, with great size and equally great range -- supposedly among the best in the NBA. He didn't pan out because he didn't possess enough of the other tools to stand above the rest of the crowd, and right now Martell doesn't have those tools, either. Summer League isn't exactly known for defense, but it only took one game before opponents learned that all he can do right now is catch and shoot. Unless you have a magic 8 ball that tells you how Martell's skills will develop over time, I don't see how you can say he'll be way better than Tracy Murray, because he's starting out from a very similar point.

Dan


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

dkap the downer as always, i doubt murry shoot like that.

yeah darn it i want to see the new uniforms!


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Oh Murray could shoot alright... I saw him drain shot after shot from 7-10 feet BEHIND the 3 point line. For some reason he just didn't get open too much in games. I hope Martell is better... but I wouldn't laugh at the comparison yet.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> dkap the downer as always


I'm sorry reality is a downer to you.

Dan


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

So have there been any leaks on what the new uniforms are going to look like? Are the Blazers changing their primary color for home and/or away games? I heard that the away jerseys will have Portland across the chest instead of Blazers.

Is there a deadline on when the new uniforms are going to be released to the public for approval? I remember hearing someone saying that the shorts are going to have trees on them or something like that. I just hope that they don't look silly like those U of O football uniforms from a few years back! :biggrin:


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

dkap said:


> I'm sorry reality is a downer to you.


Reality? Get serious man. The kid hasn't even stepped onto a NBA floor. How many times ya seen Martell play anyway? Exactly. 

Judging a lottery pick who has yet to play a single game to a veteran who played for years is asinine. Not to mention, comparisons are for drones. Harold Miner = Michael Jordan and similar...name one that was popular knowledge and became true.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

dkap said:


> I'm sorry reality is a downer to you.
> 
> Dan


He's 18. You know nothing about his abilities. None of us do. You're just being negative to be negative.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

dkap said:


> I'm sorry reality is a downer to you.


I'm sorry speculation is reality to you.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

Reffering to the topic:
:ttiwwp:


----------



## Chalupa (Jul 20, 2005)

Martell's on the front page of nba.com with the link to the photo shoot story.

No short shorts however






Thankfully


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> Reality? Get serious man. The kid hasn't even stepped onto a NBA floor.


Sure he has: Summer League. He got more or less shut down after the 1st game, because _right now_, he has the same limitiations Tracy Murray had.



> Judging a lottery pick who has yet to play a single game to a veteran who played for years is asinine.


No it isn't. They came into the league with an extremely similar skillset, and it's a crapshoot how things will progress from there. Just because Martell is younger doesn't mean he'll necessarily progress differently. No one knows that.



> Not to mention, comparisons are for drones. Harold Miner = Michael Jordan and similar...name one that was popular knowledge and became true.


Where did I say Martell will have a career like Tracy Murray? All I said is that's a closer comparison right now than any of the other mentioned players. But I guess you have high hopes for Martell so you didn't take offense to the more positive comparisons... That's not hypocritical at all.



> He's 18. You know nothing about his abilities. None of us do.


Exactly! So, why aren't you out bashing all the people predicting great things of him? They obviously don't know what they're talking about, either.



> You're just being negative to be negative.


No more so than you're just being positive to be positive...



> I'm sorry speculation is reality to you.


I gather speculation can only be positive to be taken seriously? That's quite peculiar.

You guys are disappointing me... Surely, you can come up with a better founded objection than all that rubbish?

Dan


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

dkap said:


> I gather speculation can only be positive to be taken seriously?


I take your speculation seriously... just not as seriously as you do. It's a bit much to refer to your speculation as reality. I think you make solid arguments, but I took issue with your arrogant pat on the back statement.

We'll see who ends up being optimistic, pessimistic or realistic in good time. My own view is that Nash seems to have a pretty solid eye for talent and I think he defintely saw good things out of Webster... however, I haven't seen anything that has said to me that he has superstar potential. If I had to guess, I would say that he has a great chance of becoming an above average starter in this league and slightly lower chances of becoming an all-star or key reserve, with even lower chances of becoming a superstar or bust.

To me, that is realistic... but to you, realistic is lower, to some other cats here, realistic is much higher - that's how it goes around here.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> It's a bit much to refer to your speculation as reality. I think you make solid arguments, but I took issue with your arrogant pat on the back statement ... To me, that is realistic...


You read too much into what I said. I didn't claim that reality is Martell turning out to have a Murray-esque career, nor did I even speculate that such will be the case. I merely, a) said that's the closest current comparison, in my opinion, and b) responded to Utherhimo implying I'm just trying to be a downer. I was just being realistic ... there's nothing currently in front of us that remotely gurantees Webster will have a better career than Murray. Like I said, he's younger, but age didn't exactly make Murray better once he came into the league. Denying that is the lack of realism, whether or not you have high hopes for Martell.

Dan


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

dkap said:


> You read too much into what I said.


I resemble that remark!


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

dkap, I think you are mistaken about the gettting shut down.

the veassumerleague website is down but I looked to Mike Barretts recaps to find stats, only 4 of the 6 recaps had Martells numbers

21pts
15pts
14pts
15pts

for those 4 of 6 he averaged 16.25ppg, even if he didn'tscore at all in the other 2 hgames he went for almost 11ppg....

I seem to remember that one of the games the scores are missing for he scored 8 points and IIRc the other he scored 5 pt, so his average based on research and memory was....13ppg

I wouldn't call that shut down in the least.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

Chalupa said:


> Martell's on the front page of nba.com with the link to the photo shoot story.


Dang, I missed it :curse: 

I see TheoSaysNo already has it as his avatar, could someone that has the pic upload it here?


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Maybe "significantly limited" would have been a better choice of words, but as I recall, both his scoring and shooting percentages dropped while minutes remained high, meaning he was getting fewer open looks. The reports were that he didn't really move without the ball and couldn't create his own shot, so he just sat in the corner most of the time. That won't get it done in the regular season unless Zach has a truly monster year.

Dan


----------



## Chalupa (Jul 20, 2005)

Backboard Cam said:


> Dang, I missed it :curse:
> 
> I see TheoSaysNo already has it as his avatar, could someone that has the pic upload it here?


It's still there, on the slide show thing or just click the tab titled "All Smiles" under the main picture.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

thanks


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

dkap said:


> Maybe "significantly limited" would have been a better choice of words, but as I recall, both his scoring and shooting percentages dropped while minutes remained high, meaning he was getting fewer open looks. The reports were that he didn't really move without the ball and couldn't create his own shot, so he just sat in the corner most of the time. That won't get it done in the regular season unless Zach has a truly monster year.
> 
> Dan


I was personally at the last three games. I talked to Mike Rice prior to each game to get a feel for what to look for. he said not to look to much into these games as the guys are dead tired. Before the games started they were doing two a days. They also played games against other NBA teams for practice on the days that they did not have games. They were dead tired and trying to get through it with out any more injury.

There was also a guy on the team, last name Ere, that they were really taking a look at. Rice just loved him. He is a shooting guard and had great range. i hope he is in camp. I am sure that he is the player they are looking at to earn that last spot in camp.

Martel was always the third option. He was working hard at the defensive end. Two of the games I saw was Cleveland. He was mainly matched up with Luke Jackson. It was obvious that Luke was geeked up to stop Martel, and thus Martel was accepting the challenge to stop Luke. Martel did have some foul trouble, but nothing to be concerned with. He can jump a bit. Bassy did try a couple oops to him, but in summer league that stuff rarely works. He did a good job dumping the ball into the post, but those guys were just not very talented. FWIW.


----------



## Chalupa (Jul 20, 2005)

dkap said:


> Maybe "significantly limited" would have been a better choice of words, but as I recall, both his scoring and shooting percentages dropped while minutes remained high, meaning he was getting fewer open looks. The reports were that he didn't really move without the ball and couldn't create his own shot, so he just sat in the corner most of the time. That won't get it done in the regular season unless Zach has a truly monster year.
> 
> Dan


It's hard to expect a high schooler in his first few pro games to move well with out the ball and create his own shot. Hopefully a year or two of quality NBA coaching will change this.

I think people’s problem with the Tracy Murray comparison is not that Martell has a similar skill set and ability produce as of right now. The problem is you're comparing Webster to a worst case scenario for his career.

It is just depressing if we compare just what youngsters can do right now with players in their prime.
For example 
Telfair - Jason Williams 
Webster - Tracy Murray
Outlaw - D. Miles with a bad handle
Ha - any other big stiff


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

I think Webster is much more athletic than Murray. I've seen him go on on one with very explosive players like Nate Robinson and Rashad McCants and stay with them very well. Overall, he is a fairly 'average' athlete but Murray was very stiff.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

dkap said:


> Maybe "significantly limited" would have been a better choice of words, but as I recall, both his scoring and shooting percentages dropped while minutes remained high, meaning he was getting fewer open looks. The reports were that he didn't really move without the ball and couldn't create his own shot, so he just sat in the corner most of the time. That won't get it done in the regular season unless Zach has a truly monster year.
> 
> Dan


So let me get this right.......You're basing the perspective of an 18 year old rookies career off of a couple summer league games?

:laugh:


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> I think people’s problem with the Tracy Murray comparison is not that Martell has a similar skill set and ability produce as of right now. The problem is you're comparing Webster to a worst case scenario for his career.


Well, to those people I say, deal with it. I've avoided making any long-term projections of Martell's career path, good or bad, and have simply compared him to the player I see him most similar to. Murray was a pretty darn good prospect himself, being one of the best players in the NCAA at a time when the top players actually went to college. Worst case scenario or not, they've got a lot of similarities early on. If people get offended because they're reading more into it than is there, then they ought to grow thicker skin.



> You're basing the perspective of an 18 year old rookies career off of a couple summer league games?


That objection is just plain silly. By the same token, and as I already commented on previously, that's all we've got to go on at this point -- a few games, scouting reports, first hand accounts, etc. -- so the negative is every bit as valid as the positive. I sincerely hope you mock everyone who claims early on that he'll have a great career.

Dan


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

It's amazing to me how people either don't read posts or don't think before posting. dkap has made his opinion known about how Webster appears to be a similar player to Murray at this point in his career... and he's been attacked for:

-- being pessimistic
-- predicting how Webster's career is going to go, and
-- patting himself on the back.

Webster IS a similar player to Tracy Murray as a rookie at this point in his career in my opinion. I know that I argued with some people about this a few weeks ago, and it seems to come down to how athletic people believe Murray was before his injuries (some people have recollections of him being an absolute stiff, and in my opinion that's not accurate) and how athletic Webster is (some people believe that Webster is an average athlete for an NBA wing player, and in my opinion that's not accurate).

We'll of course wait and see, but it's hypocrisy for people to attack dkap for making comparisons to a less-than-stellar player while accepting predictions of greatness from other sources.

Ed O.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

The worst problem with Murray wasn't so much his physical attributes as his head. He was a jerk. His most memorable feat as a Blazer was being involved in the SLC incident. Was there that much difference athletically between Murray and, say, Glen Rice or Mitch Richmond or Dale Ellis? I don't think so. But Murray was, and stayed, completely one-dimensional.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Webster is easily more athletic than Murray. If you saw the Cavs vs Blazers summer league game I believe you saw how high Webster can get up. It was an alleyoop pass from Telfair to Webster and no it wasn't a success of a play but I was really wowed at how high Webster got up because I didn't think he had that ability. He really got up, I had no idea he could get up like that. Murray however couldn't even get off the ground for a layup. I think the comparison is silly.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

FWIW- I don't give a rip if Martell can dunk, jump or dance for that matter better or worse than any of the guys mentioned in this thread; he's our 2 guard of the future, can he freaking shoot the long ball? That's the only question that needs to be answered without pause.

We need a player that can make other teams scared to leave alone on the outside. From what I've heard Martell can shoot. That's why he's here with our lotto pick. Forget dunking! We've got a slew of players that can slap the backboard, but not one of them can shoot from behind the three.

When I think of Ray Allen, Mike Redd, Horry,Steve Kerr, Paxon, Miller or other great long ball shooters, I don't think dunking or speed. I think an assassin from the outside who you can not leave alone. If I'm not mistaken Martell is already taller than all of these guys and he's probably got and inch or two still left to grow before he's done. If this kid can shoot and tops out at 6'8 or 6'9 he's going to be shooting over every other two guard in the league. That is very good for our team.

My only hope is this kid can shoot, we've got Darius, Outlaw and Zach for glass work.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

YardApe said:


> FWIW- I don't give a rip if Martell can dunk, jump or dance for that matter better or worse than any of the guys mentioned in this thread; he's our 2 guard of the future, can he freaking shoot the long ball? That's the only question that needs to be answered without pause.


FWIW- I don't give a rip if Martell can dunk, jump or shoot for that matter better or worse than any of the guys mentioned in this thread; he's our 2 guard of the future, can he freaking wear the baggy shorts? That's the only question that needs to be answered without pause.

Sorry, just trying to get back on topic...

barfo


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Schilly said:


> On to the new uniform aspect, here is an interesting note....
> 
> The Pacers are for sure getting new uniforms this year doing away with the pinstripes. Yet when they announced Their new FA aquisition, here are the promo pictures that were taken...
> 
> ...


Yes the new ones are to be introduced around the first of September


----------

